# صناعة البلاستيك الخشبي - الخشب البلاستيكي



## W. Y. Hikmat (15 يونيو 2010)

تحويل مخلفات الخشب وتوالف البلاستيك لمواد صناعية اولية

هناك نوعان رئيسيان من منتجات ألأخشاب البلاستيكية وفي الحالتين يتم خلط نشارة الخشب أو قشر الأرز أو أي مخلفات عضوية بنسبة من البلاستيك الخام أو المخلفات معالجة أو غير معالجة اعتمادا على نظافة المنتج النهائي ووسائل استخدامه كما أن ألواح الخشب البلاستيكي تختلف في تكوينها وطريقة تصنيعها وطريقة معالجة مخلفات البلاستيك المضافة عن غيرها.

هذا ويمكن صناعة عوارض خشبية ذات جودة عالية بمختلف المقاييس المقطعية وحتى 6 متر طولا من خلال إضافة مخلفات بلاستيك معالجة (نظيفة ومن نوع واحد) تكون هذه العوارض ملونة باللون المرغوب كما يمكن صناعة ألواح البلاستيك الخشبي التي تستخدم بصناعة الأثاث حتى عرض 122 سم وطول ثلاثة أمتار بسماكات مختلفة من 5 ملم وحتى 30 ملم ويمكن إضافة ألوان عديدة عليها أثناء التصنيع

المزيد على هذا الرابط: www.me-ra.net


----------



## hammhamm44 (22 يونيو 2010)

very thankssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## فهد عقدي (29 يونيو 2010)

thank you


----------



## W. Y. Hikmat (30 يونيو 2010)

نشكر الذين يشكرون ولكن نتمنى السؤال والاستفسار وحب الاستطلاع والنقاش ...


----------



## _mhefny (6 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سامح سامى يونس (13 أغسطس 2011)

احب اكون مشارك 
طيب لو ممكن كل نوع خشب ونسبة البلاستيك
يعنى مثلا لو الواح سمك 5مم او عوارض 1بوصة *1بوصة


----------



## nawalzedan (10 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## saadplast (26 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ونتمنى شرح اكثر


----------



## Lithium ion (9 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع شيق جاري المتابعه وانتظر الاسئله 
الف شكر
:18::18::18::18::18::18::18::18::18::18:​


----------



## mzaid (9 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر لك


----------



## شعبان ريان (10 أكتوبر 2011)

hammhamm44 قال:


> very thankssssssssssssssssssss



:77::77::28::28::77::77::63::63::12::12:


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (20 أبريل 2012)

هل ممكن عمل مصنع صغير او ورشة انتاج لتصنيع نوعية هذا الخشب البلاستيكى لخدمة صناعة اليخوت او اللنشات وكذلك مراكب الصيد لو امكن الافاده


----------



## Abu Laith (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

